
A Study Plan to Cure JavaScript Fatigue - baristaGeek
https://medium.com/@sachagreif/a-study-plan-to-cure-javascript-fatigue-8ad3a54f2eb1#.vdxbscqxk
======
gaur
Then, of course, there's the user-side meaning of "JavaScript fatigue", which
is "so many modern websites are bloated with unnecessary JS that I've resorted
to blocking JS by default."

